# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Envasar aceitunas

## GIUSSEPPY NAPURI AGUILAR

Alguien me puede dar algunos alcances para envasar aceitunas y aceite de olivaTemas similares: Compra y venta de aceitunas y aceites de oliva Vendo Aceite de Oliva, Aceitunas sevillanas y Nueces Artículo: Exportaciones de aceitunas sumaron US$ 3.2 millones en enero creciendo 122% aceitunas en general----consigo aceitunas---broker---tacna-peru Aceitunas en frascos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Giuseseppy: 
Te paso unos links que te pueden servir:  http://canales.ideal.es/canalagro/da...cto%20envasado. (Aceitunas)  http://www.sabor-artesano.com/etique...ado-aceite.htm (Aceite de Oliva) 
Espero te ayude en algo, y no te olvides de revisar el tema cada cierto tiempo para ver si alguien más te respondió. 
Saludos

----------

